# Backgroundpicture an die Seitengröße anpassen



## MagicMasterII (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo erstmal,
ist es möglich, das Hintergrundbild an die größe der Seite anzupassen?
Ist mir bisher noch nicht gelungen.

MagicMasterII


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Januar 2004)

Nein, das geht nicht. Ich nehme an, du meinst so etwas wie beim Windows-Desktop - HTML ist dazu nicht fähig. Du könntest allerdings versuchen, das ganze mit PHP zu realisieren, falls du über entsprechende Kenntnisse verfügst.


----------



## MagicMasterII (2. Januar 2004)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Leider kenne ich mich mit PHP kein bisschen aus. Wenn also jemand so freundlich wäre und mir das machen würde, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar. Die Hintergrunddatei hat den Namen Hintergrund.jpg.

MagicMasterII


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Januar 2004)

Du solltest erstmal abklären, ob dein Provider überhaupt PHP unterstützt und ob die GD Library installiert ist (ein spezielles PHP-Modul, um Bilder zu bearbeiten).


----------



## MagicMasterII (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Du solltest erstmal abklären, ob dein Provider überhaupt PHP unterstützt und ob die GD Library installiert ist (ein spezielles PHP-Modul, um Bilder zu bearbeiten). *



Tut er... Hab da nämlich auch schon ein phpBB2 Forum drauf.

MagicMasterII


----------



## MagicMasterII (3. Januar 2004)

Kennt sich hier keinen mit PHP aus?
*unterzeitdrucksteh*

MagicMasterII


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Frage am besten schnell im PHP Forum  - a solltest du schneller jemanden finden.

bye


----------

